# Game hen left on the counter for 2+ hours



## Caslon (Jun 23, 2017)

I immediately put it back in the fridge.  Cornish game hen.  I let it get to room temp. I'd say it was on the counter for 2+ hours. Am I gonna get sick if I BBQ it?  Please don't say I have to toss it.  I wonder how many emergency room visits there are for people who left their chicken out on the counter too long.  Not many,I'm guessing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 23, 2017)

More info needed Caslon. It was on the counter at room temp for 2 hrs or so and you put it in the fridge? I'd cook it myself.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

I would cook it but the same day.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 23, 2017)

A fridge thawed cornish game hen. It was very chilled when I took it out and seasoned it. I let it get to room temp, and then some.  i stuck it back in the freezer real quick, and then down to the fridge.  Please tell me I can BBQ it safely.  I don't want to toss it.

Are statistics in my favor?


----------



## Caslon (Jun 23, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> I would cook it but the same day.



Tomorrow (today) for sure.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't defrost and freeze again but that is maybe just me. For the most part I smell my meats and toss if they have any off odour or colour. You will have to decide. Was it warm or still cold when you put it back into the fridge?


----------



## Caslon (Jun 23, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> I don't defrost and freeze again but that is maybe just me. For the most part I smell my meats and toss if they have any off odour or colour. You will have to decide. Was it warm or still cold when you put it back into the fridge?



It was room temp, or there abouts.  I wouldn't be asking if it was still cold.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

I would just cook it asap. Can't tell you there is no risk. Your call.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

I would only use it the same day.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 23, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Are statistics in my favor?


*2 hrs.?*​ I've done worse thousands of times with zero hospitalizations.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

skilletlicker said:


> *2 hrs.?*​ I've done worse thousands of times with zero hospitalizations.



Ditto but it is a risk lol. 2 hours ok. 3 to 4 and bacteria gets to dangerous levels. Can't even count the times that we've been to a BBQ where the men get a little drunk and grill a few hours later than planned. 
I trust my sense of smell. Sniff test has not failed me yet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2017)

There's always a risk, but I think it's minimal in this case. I'd cook it. 

Btw, in the early stages, bacteria contamination has no odor.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 23, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> There's always a risk, but I think it's minimal in this case. I'd cook it.
> 
> Btw, in the early stages, bacteria contamination has no odor.




Yep.  If it really was 2 hours you'll probably be ok.

And GG is right.  The "sniff" test doesn't work for lots of food that's been overwhelmed with bacteria but has not yet begun to noticeably decay.  Don't rely on a sniff test.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes everyone knows smelling is not fool proof but if it smells it's obviously gone bad. No one can give a sure answer here. It depends on what temp the chicken was and if 2 hours plus means 2 hours and 5 mins or maybe 3 or whatever.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Yes everyone knows smelling is not fool proof but if it smells it's obviously gone bad. No one can give a sure answer here. It depends on what temp the chicken was and if 2 hours plus means 2 hours and 5 mins or maybe 3 or whatever.


Not everyone does know that, which is why I mentioned it.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Not everyone does know that, which is why I mentioned it.



Sorry you're right not literally everyone but most. This is actually just a question that can not be answered with certainty. Was not an attack on you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Sorry you're right not literally everyone but most. This is actually just a question that can not be answered with certainty. Was not an attack on you.


I didn't take it as an attack. I just don't think it's a good idea to encourage people in a public forum to use an unreliable method of determining whether food is safe to eat. Lots of people who never join or post read these threads.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I didn't take it as an attack. I just don't think it's a good idea to encourage people in a public forum to use an unreliable method of determining whether food is safe to eat. Lots of people who never join or post read these threads.


That is why I said I can't say there is no risk in a previous post. Read it.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 23, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Ditto but it is a risk lol. 2 hours ok. 3 to 4 and bacteria gets to dangerous levels. Can't even count the times that we've been to a BBQ where the men get a little drunk and grill a few hours later than planned.
> I trust my sense of smell. Sniff test has not failed me yet.



I think unless you kill the bird yourself there is always a risk of contamination.  Retailers, and for that matter packers are not always as responsible as they should be.  And yet food poisoning is not that prevalent in the US.

If it were me I'd cook it.  Maybe on the high side of the temperature range.  What I would not do is put it back in the freezer unless I cooked it first.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> I think unless you kill the bird yourself there is always a risk of contamination.  Retailers, and for that matter packers are not always as responsible as they should be.  And yet food poisoning is not that prevalent in the US.
> 
> If it were me I'd cook it.  Maybe on the high side of the temperature range.  What I would not do is put it back in the freezer unless I cooked it first.


Yes there is always a risk. I would never freeze defrosted meat again either.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 23, 2017)

oh geeze......   I've been thawing on the counter, thawing and refreezing for most of my adult life... I figure if I make a huge mistake now, I've had a happy 78 years...   

Ross


----------



## jennyema (Jun 23, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Yes there is always a risk. I would never freeze defrosted meat again either.


 

Refreezing isn't unsafe.  It just degrades the quality of the meat.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 25, 2017)

Wouldn't cooking it kill any bacteria anyway?  It's not like in 2 hours it is starting to rot.

I'd cook it and enjoy it.  I would cook it to the high end of the temp range, but that is just because of my OCD.


----------



## Addie (Jun 25, 2017)

Well, it looks like the consensus is cook it and enjoy. Go for it. I am with the majority. 

I remember as a child, my mother had an "ice box." I doubt it really kept the meat at a really safe temp. Not unless she placed it right on the block of ice itself. And like the rest of the members, we all are still here. Everybody has an "Oops" moment. And today was your.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> Wouldn't cooking it kill any bacteria anyway?  It's not like in 2 hours it is starting to rot.
> 
> I'd cook it and enjoy it.  I would cook it to the high end of the temp range, but that is just because of my OCD.


When bacteria multiply, they produce a toxin that is not inactivated by heat. So no matter how high the temperature at which you cook it, it can be unsafe to eat after a period of time at room temperature. Federal food safety laws require food service establishments to refrigerate food that has been at room temperature for more than two hours.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 25, 2017)

I tossed it.  It may have been a full 3 hours on the counter.  I fell asleep.   If this was survival cooking, I'd have chanced cooking it.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 25, 2017)

The way I look at it is how much money would you give to make the food poisoning go away.  Makes it easier to justify tossing food that may not be safe to eat.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 25, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> Wouldn't cooking it kill any bacteria anyway?  It's not like in 2 hours it is starting to rot..




If this were true you wouldn't need a refrigerator.

GG is right.  Bacteria multiply at an alarming rate and some throw off spores that are heat resistant.

That game hen was safe at room temp for 2 hours.  That's Serv Safe guielines.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 25, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> Wouldn't cooking it kill any bacteria anyway?  It's not like in 2 hours it is starting to rot.
> 
> I'd cook it and enjoy it.  I would cook it to the high end of the temp range, but that is just because of my OCD.



Food bourn bacteria dies immediately at 160 degrees, it will die at a much lower temperature, but it takes a longer exposure to those levels of heat. 

Also, more food illnesses are caused by cross-contamination than undercooking. 

So, practice good kitchen hygiene and cook to a proper doneness, and you should enjoy your bird. 

CD


----------



## jennyema (Jun 25, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Food bourn bacteria dies immediately at 160 degrees
> 
> CD




But spores and toxins don't


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 25, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I tossed it.  It may have been a full 3 hours on the counter.  I fell asleep.   If this was survival cooking, I'd have chanced cooking it.



Atta boy!! "Maybe three hours" just isn't worth the chance. Live and learn.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 26, 2017)

What about those open air Asian markets I see on TV.  Not arguing, just wondering how they survive.  Are thier digestive systems just tougher?

I suppose tolerance is different for everyone.  We had some kind of casserole we made when my niece was staying with us and it got left out.  She woke up to go to school the next morning and chowed down on it.  Said they do it all the time at home, no biggie, never been sick.

My system would have gone into shock and I'd be sick all day.  Of course mayo can do that to me on its own, so I'm not exactly a good judge of food safety.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 26, 2017)

Caslon said:


> A fridge thawed cornish game hen. It was very chilled when I took it out and seasoned it. I let it get to room temp, and then some.  i stuck it back in the freezer real quick, and then down to the fridge.  Please tell me I can BBQ it safely.  I don't want to toss it.
> 
> Are statistics in my favor?


In any case "they" recommend allowing meat that's been in the 'fridge to come to room temp before cooking.

Make sure you cook it fully and not just on the outside.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 26, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> In any case "they" recommend allowing meat that's been in the 'fridge to come to room temp before cooking.
> 
> Make sure you cook it fully and not just on the outside.


"They" don't recommend that for poultry but for red meat. And it's not the food safety experts that recommend that; it's TV chefs who don't know better. 

And it doesn't actually work: http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/06/the-food-lab-7-old-wives-tales-about-cooking-steak.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2017)

OP disposed of the game hen, discussion closed.


----------

